# Como Armar una Araña Robotica que sea Controlada por el Puerto Paralelo



## luis154 (Nov 9, 2010)

Buenos Amigos del Foro me han dejado que realize un trabajo sobre robotica cualquiera y estado buscando por la web que proyecto seria bueno hacer desde cero y encontre el de una arañita que es controlada por el mando de un play (Pero en vez de este mando quiero controlarlo por el puerto paralelo atravez de una aplicacion en c++, visual basic o en cualquier lenguaje que me permita esto)
La Arañita es esta: http://i53.tinypic.com/2dhsf9w.jpg

Quisiera saber que materiales debo usar y como debo de empezar a armarlo y programarlo.

Espero me puedan ayudar como puedo empezar a programar y que requerimiento 
necesito para poder realizar este trabajo .
Gracias de Antemano a las personas que me ayuden.


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 9, 2010)

hola, que tal lo primero que necesitas son 18 servomotores por lo que veo en la imagen, y lo otro un microncontrolador, que conocimientos tienes de microcontroladores, y en que lenguaje has programado, dependiendo de eso tu eleijes, si es PIC, ATMEL, AVR, etc. Si lo programas en assembler, PBP, Pic C, NIBLE, etc...para poder echarte una mano...saludosss


----------



## luis154 (Nov 9, 2010)

> que conocimientos tienes de microcontroladores


Bueno en este soy practicamente un novato  



> en que lenguaje has programado, dependiendo de eso tu eleijes, si es PIC, ATMEL, AVR, etc. Si lo programas en assembler, PBP, Pic C, NIBLE, etc


Bueno en los lenguajes que actualmente estoy manejando son PB11.5, .net,visual basic, java, un poco de C++, c# y assembler hace un par de años lleve un curso.

Una Consulta:
 Cuanto Tiempo crees que me demore en armar este proyectito y cuantos me costaria???


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 9, 2010)

exactamente, necesitas muchos servos, muchas partes mecanicas, luego y lo más complejo el cerebro que debe ser un microcontrolador con al menos 36 I/O

saludos.


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 9, 2010)

todo depende de tu destreza en armar un rompecabezas hecho por ti mismo, de otro modo seria un kit de ese robot si lo venden, eso hablando de el armado del esqueleto encajandolo con los componentes que mueven, sensan, etc...tomando en cuenta donde va ir la bateria y las tarjetas electronicas...como es un diseño propio...puedes adaptarlo a tu gusto, osea darle mas o menos movilidad, eso te daria una idea de cuantos motores necesitas...si es como el de la imagen como te dije serian como 18 servo lo cual implica 18 puertos de pic nada mas para mover los motores...si tienes tiempo libre de sobra de 1 a 2 semanas armarlo eso incluye las adaptaciones que sean necesarias para que todo encaje, aprte de la programacion que te puede llevar mucho mas tiempo por lo minimo un mes para darle un comportamiento normal al movimiento del robot ya que hay que sincronizar los 18 motores al mismo tiempo lo cual no es nada facil ya que aparte se manejan por PWM. La programacion que te recomiendo mas sencilla segun yo, es la de Picbasic pro, con la cual puedes hacerlo de forma mas rapida y creo que con un microcontrolador Pic16f628A y unos demultiplexores se me ocurre ahorita para utilizar pocas salidas del pic...otra opcion mas facil es con el Pic16f877A el cual tiene suficientes salidas para todos los motores y como internamente ellos tienen su ubicacion con grados, con lo cual creo te puedes ahorrar los sensores...esto por el momento con respecto armar el robot...ahora el precio pues mucho dinero ya que de por si un servo motor en bien caro y depende de la marca el angulo de giro, fuerza, en fin sus caracteristicas, no he visto ninguno que sea economico, con respecto al circuito lo mas costoso es el pic y el programador es otra cosa que si compras tambien puede costar bastante aunque hay unos economicos...todo depende de que consigas donde vives...saludossss


----------

